# Kyosho V-One R For Sale Asking $375 [ MANY EXTRAS ]



## DavidRWilson (Apr 1, 2007)

KYOSHO V-ONE R FOR SALE

I Am Trying To Sell My Kyosho V-One R......I have recently had a child and need to fix my real car....I have completely refurbished this whole thing.........I have brand new pre-mounted "Pro Compound Tires" on it that have yet to meet asphalt........If Anyone is interested in this please visit My Site Here With Pictures And Details I Have Extras Galore To Go With It.........For Started Over 125.00 In Extra parts.........A Starter Box With Brand New Battery And Charge hook-up's ........2 glow plug ignitors......(2) "200MM" Bodies One Being A Sylvia Skyline.[USED] and The Other Being A Diablo VT [NEW] Already painted in blue metallic.....I Have and extra set of used "Aero" 24 spoke Drift Tired & Rims........A XR3 Controller/HandSet Tons of Decals....And Other Items.........Please Feel Free To Take A Look......I Am ONLY ACCEPTING Money Orders....And Will Charge A Fixed Rate of 35.00 For Shipping....If 375.00 Is To Steep Asking Price I Will Go Down To $350.00 To Accomadate For Shipping Costs...........If You Have Any Questions Please Feel Free To Email Me At [email protected] Thanx….


----------

